

How LOLcats Will Kill Your Startup - apedley
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2011/07/13/how-lolcats-will-kill-your-startup/

======
metaprinter
I manage a fairly big business pulication news site, part of which has a blog
component run by their editor. If it were not for their blog (which just links
to wacky and funny shit (as defined by them)) they would loose 55% of their
pageviews overnight.

At first they tried to fight it because it make them look so unprofessional,
but in the end they embraced it (everyone can't be The Economist) and promoted
the blog wherever they could. The end result is that their overall pageviews
have almost doubled and their ad revenue has followed suit.

So yeah, make it worth their while and people will use your product, service,
etc...

